# Frequenzumrichter an mobiler Maschine CEE Stecker



## Adrian26 (24 Mai 2022)

Hallo Werte Forums Mitglieder,

Ich habe mal eine Frage.
Wir bauen unter anderem mobile Maschinen welche einen Frequenzumrichter besitzen.
Soweit ich weiß fordert die Nirm ja bei Steckern eine Berührungsspannung kleiner 60V innerhalb 1 Sekunde nach dem ausschalten bei Maschinen mit Steckern.
Ich habe das bei uns gelöst indem ich ein großes Leistungsschütz vor den FU gebaut habe.
Das funktioniert auch wunderbar jetzt ist nur meine Frage ob ich damit übertreibe oder wie Ihr das löst.
Ich setzte das Schütz relativ ungern ein weil es ein 400V AC Steuerkreis Schütz ist und das hat nicht jede Firma auf Lager.
230V Steuerkreis will ich nicht weil nicht alle Kunden über einen Neutralleiter verfügen.
Bei 24V Schützen ist das Problem das die Kondensatoren im Netzteil das abfallen des Schützes verzögern.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Mai 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> jetzt ist nur meine Frage ob ich damit übertreibe


Was wurden denn bei Restspannungsmessung für Werte ermittelt?


----------



## dekuika (24 Mai 2022)

Rückspannung beim FU ist mir eigentlich neu.
Edit: Wenn der Motor läuft, könnte es brenzlig werden.
Zu schnell geschrieben oder zu langsam gedacht.


----------



## Adrian26 (24 Mai 2022)

Ich muss noch mal messen aber war deutlich über 100V


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Mai 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Ich muss noch mal messen aber war deutlich über 100V


Mit was bzw. wie misst du denn?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2022)

Lass doch einfach das 400V Schütz drin, für mich ist
das nicht so Exotisch.


----------



## rlw (24 Mai 2022)

Hallo, unsere FU's sind immer fest angeschlossen, aber interessehalber wo steht das ?

_Soweit ich weiß fordert die Norm ja bei Steckern eine Berührungsspannung kleiner 60V innerhalb 1 Sekunde 
nach dem ausschalten bei Maschinen mit Steckern.

gruß rlw_


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Mai 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> nach dem ausschalten bei Maschinen mit Steckern.


Nach dem ausschalten per Hauptschalter? Dann kann ja keine Restspannung mehr anliegen.

Wir messen bei unseren Anlagen im laufenden Betrieb. Anlage läuft, Stecker wird gezogen und dann wird die Restspannung an den Einspeiseklemmen gemessen.


----------



## Elektriko (24 Mai 2022)

"...Berührungsspannung kleiner 60V innerhalb 1 Sekunde nach dem ausschalten bei Maschinen mit Steckern..."

Stecker und auch Hauptschalter? Also, dann immer, oder?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Stecker und auch Hauptschalter? Also, dann immer, oder?


???
Warum immer?


----------



## rlw (24 Mai 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß fordert die Nirm ja bei Steckern eine Berührungsspannung kleiner 60V innerhalb 1 Sekunde nach dem ausschalten bei Maschinen mit Steckern.
> Ich habe das bei uns gelöst indem ich ein großes Leistungsschütz vor den FU gebaut habe.



das war die Aussage von Adrian 26 , ich wollte mal wissen wo das steht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Mai 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> das war die Aussage von Adrian 26 , ich wollte mal wissen wo das steht.


Verstehe. 
Ich denke er verwechselt ausschalten mit ausstecken.


----------



## dekuika (24 Mai 2022)

Darf man eigentlich einen rückspeisefähigen FU an einer Steckdose betreiben?


----------



## Elektriko (24 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ???
> Warum immer?



Weil erst spricht man vom Stecker, und du vom Hauptschalter. Also gerade sprechen wir über alle Maschinen und Anlagen, oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden? 

Restpannung muss ja keine sein, aber nach 1 Sekunde weniger als 60V zu haben ist nicht etwas schwierig? Ich denke viele FUs brauchen noch mehr Zeit.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Weil erst spricht man vom Stecker, und du vom Hauptschalter. Also gerade sprechen wir über alle Maschinen und Anlagen, oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?


Ja, hast du falsch verstanden.



Elektriko schrieb:


> Restpannung muss ja keine sein, aber nach 1 Sekunden weniger als 60V zu haben ist nicht etwas schwierig?


Warum?



Elektriko schrieb:


> Ich denke viele FUs brauchen noch mehr Zeit.


Auch hier, warum? Die verbliebene Zwischenkreisspannung liegt doch nicht auf den Einspeiseklemmen an ( Brückengleichrichter )


----------



## Wincctia (24 Mai 2022)

Hallo Adrian, 

evtl wäre ein Hauptschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser etwas für dich.

Gruß Tia


----------



## Elektriko (24 Mai 2022)

QUOTE="DeltaMikeAir, post: 833226, member: 80223"]
Ja, hast du falsch verstanden.


Warum?


Auch hier, warum? Die verbliebene Zwischenkreisspannung liegt doch nicht auf den Einspeiseklemmen an ( Brückengleichrichter )
[/QUOTE]

Ich habe alles nochmals gelesen, und ja,  ich habe falsch verstanden.

Du schreibst "...Restspannung an den Einspeiseklemmen gemessen...." 
Muss nur da gemessen werden? Ich frage, weil ich weiß es nicht, und ich finde das Thema sehr interessant


----------



## dekuika (24 Mai 2022)

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass ein Kran gerade im Speisebetrieb fährt und jemand den Stecker zieht. Aber ob das gut für den Wechselrichter ist?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Du schreibst "...Restspannung an den Einspeiseklemmen gemessen...."
> Muss nur da gemessen werden?


Na ob ich jetzt am Stecker oder an den Einspeiseklemmen messe, da ist ja bei eingeschaltetem Hauptschalter und insofern da sonst keine Bauteile dazwischen sind kein technischer Unterschied. An den Einspeiseklemmen ist es halt einfacher.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Mai 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Aber ob das gut für den Wechselrichter ist?


Die Restspannungsmessung ist vom Ablauf sicherlich nicht optimal für die Technik, wir machen sie bei mobilen Anlagen auch nur 3x in der CE Erteilungsphase. Dann nicht mehr.


----------



## s_kraut (25 Mai 2022)

wir haben diese Diskussion den ganzen Sommer letztes Jahr im Zug der neuen IEC 60204-1 leidenschaftlich und bis zur Erschöpfung geführt. Intern, mit Kunden, mit dem TÜV...

Freunde der Technik und Freunde der Vernunft.

damit ein gefahrbringender Zustand einsetzt, sind folgende Umstände erforderlich:
1. Der Netzstecker wird gezogen, ohne dass der Hauptschalter getrennt wird (was steht denn zu dem Thema in der BA?); und
2. Der FU entlädt seinen Zwischenkreis genau in der kritischen Zeit wo er noch >60V hat netzseitig; und
jetzt wird es bizarr:
3. nach dem Ausstecken fasst jemand an den richtigen der drei Steckerpins oder leckt daran; und
4. berührt gleichzeitig einen weiteren geeigneten Leiter/geerdete Strukturen, die mit dem Maschinenpotential verbunden sind (wobei die Maschine ja beweglich ist wie eingangs definiert und der Stecker gezogen).

Mein persönliches Fazit war, dass da etwas passiert wenn die allgemeinen Regeln der Technik eingehalten sind, ist ungefähr so wahrscheinlich wie dass jemand vom Blitz erschlagen wird.

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich etwas eurer Ansicht nach völlig falsch betrachte.

Davon abgesehen kann man es wie @Wincctia schreibt recht simpel technisch lösen


Wincctia schrieb:


> Hallo Adrian,
> 
> evtl wäre ein Hauptschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser etwas für dich.
> 
> Gruß Tia


oder durch eine Sonderkonstruktion wie der Themenstarter sie vorgeschlagen hat. SIL 1 / PLc könnte so schon erreicht werden.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Mai 2022)

HS mit Unterspannungsauslöser ist hier sicher nicht verkehrt.
Gibt es eigentlich recht häufig bei mobilen Anlagen


----------



## Elektriko (25 Mai 2022)

Edit, falsche Nachricht


----------



## sunny22 (25 Mai 2022)

Das Problem ist hier weniger der Zwischenkreis. Der bringt durch den Brückengleichrichter keine Rückspannung auf den Stecker. Das Problem sind die recht großen Kapazitäten im Netzfilter des FU. Hier könnte auch eine Widerstands-Sternschaltung am Eingang helfen. Die verbrät zwar dauerhaft Energie aber das tut das Eingangsschütz ja auch. Das wäre kostentechnisch günstiger als das Schüz.
Will man nur von dem 400V Schütz weg weil das vielleicht schwer zu beschaffen oder unverhältnismäßig teuer ist, könnte man auch ein 24VAC Schütz und einen kleinen Trafo vorsehen.


----------



## Adrian26 (25 Mai 2022)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Danke schon mal für die vielen Antworten.
Mit Restspannung meine ich natürlich den Stecker.
Wenn die Maschine ordentlich über den Hauptschalter abgeschaltet wird ist alles soweit ok.


rlw schrieb:


> Hallo, unsere FU's sind immer fest angeschlossen, aber interessehalber wo steht das ?
> 
> _Soweit ich weiß fordert die Norm ja bei Steckern eine Berührungsspannung kleiner 60V innerhalb 1 Sekunde
> nach dem ausschalten bei Maschinen mit Steckern.
> ...


Das muss laut VDE 0113-1 Nachgewiesen werden.
Bei Festanschluss kleiner 60V innerhalb 5 Sekunden und bei Steckern innerhalb 1 Sekunde.
Geprüft wird das mit so einem VDE Messgerät Maschinentester.


----------



## Adrian26 (25 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> wir haben diese Diskussion den ganzen Sommer letztes Jahr im Zug der neuen IEC 60204-1 leidenschaftlich und bis zur Erschöpfung geführt. Intern, mit Kunden, mit dem TÜV...
> 
> Freunde der Technik und Freunde der Vernunft.
> 
> ...



Hallo Kraut,

Ich sehe das anders.
1. Viele Maschinenbediener sind entweder zu Faul oder nicht in der Lage zu verstehen das eine Maschine vor dem ziehen des Netzsteckers erst         ausgeschaltet werden muss, das ist einfach so.

2. Ich habe hier mehrere Messungen und die sind jedes mal über dem Grenzwert.

3. Die Person befindet sich ja genau in dem Zeitpunkt ganz nahe an der Gefahrenquelle.

4. Der Strom kann ja auch über den Boden abfließen.


Es gibt ja auch kleinere Frequenzumrichter welche man an 230V Betreiben kann hier sind die Pins z.B. eines Schukosteckers gar nicht abgedeckt.
Aber Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir zu das man nicht alles absichern kann und oftmals manche Sachen auch einfach übertrieben sind


----------



## dekuika (25 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Restspannungsmessung ist vom Ablauf sicherlich nicht optimal für die Technik, wir machen sie bei mobilen Anlagen auch nur 3x in der CE Erteilungsphase. Dann nicht mehr.


Aber die Restspannung kommt ja nicht vom FU. Jedenfalls nicht von einem nicht Rückspeisefähigem FU. Bei Motoren, Trafos und anderen Induktivitäten, sieht es ganz anders aus. Der schlimmste Fall wäre, dass die Schütze über ein 24 VDC Netzteil betrieben werden, der Schütz noch 1-2 Sekunden eingeschaltet bleibt und ein austrudelnder Motor seine Restinduktivität auf den Stecker speist. deshalb muss ja die Gleichspannung von einer Motorbremse, die über das Klemmbrett versorgt wird, unterbrochen werden. Und ein Rückspeisefähiger FU, der den Bremsstrom nicht über einen Widerstand verheizt, sondern ins Netz zurückspeist, darf IMHO sowieso nur fest angeschlossen werden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Aber die Restspannung kommt ja nicht vom FU. Jedenfalls nicht von einem nicht Rückspeisefähigem FU. Bei Motoren, Trafos und anderen Induktivitäten, sieht es ganz anders aus. Der schlimmste Fall wäre, dass die Schütze über ein 24 VDC Netzteil betrieben werden, der Schütz noch 1-2 Sekunden eingeschaltet bleibt und ein austrudelnder Motor seine Restinduktivität auf den Stecker speist.


Aus diesem Grund wird ja auch die Restspannung ermittelt und wenn man die Grenzwerte überschreitet, dann muss man eben geeignete Maßnahmen ergreifen ( die wurden hier ja auch schon genannt ).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2022)

So eine Restspannung ist auch nicht ungefährlich,
in manchen Betrieben gibt es Stromschienen für
CEE Steckdosen, wenn man dann auf der Leiter
steht und bekommt nur leicht einen geschmiert,
kann es zu den berüchtigten Sekundärunfällen 
kommen.


----------



## rlw (25 Mai 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Das muss laut VDE 0113-1 Nachgewiesen werden.
> Bei Festanschluss kleiner 60V innerhalb 5 Sekunden und bei Steckern innerhalb 1 Sekunde.
> Geprüft wird das mit so einem VDE Messgerät Maschinentester.


Hallo,
ich habe zu dem Thema nochmal nachgelesen, da wir uns bei den Anlagen immer nur mit den Restspannungen beschäftigen,
die durch Zwischenkreise von FU's an deren Ausgangsklemmen und den nachfolgenden KLemmen auftreten können.
Da sind auch die Warnhinweise der Hersteller angebracht.

Wir stellen natürlich sicher, dass z.B. mit  voreilenden Kontakten FU oder Stromrichter oder was auch immer aus
der Regelung genommen werden, wenn  abgeschaltet wird, damit die Hauptstromkontakte geschont werden.
Ziel ist immer Leistungslos schalten.

Stecker für die Versorgung sind mir nicht so geläufig,  hab aber gelesen dass es welche mit Pilotkontakt gibt ,
mit dem man elektrisch verriegeln kann.

In der VDE-Schriftenreihe 43  "*VDE- Prüfung nach BertrSichV, TRBS und DGUV-Vorschrift 3 (BGV A3 )*
_*von Wilfried Hennig "*_ab Seite 370 habe ich dazu diesen Text gefunden (siehe Anlage).

Der Autor spricht nur von 60V *DC.* und wenn's eben nicht schneller als <1s geht beim Stecker ziehen,
dann angemesssene Warneinrichtung ( z.B. ein Warnhinweis) anbringen.

Ich hab den VDE angeschrieben und werd berichten was die zu "*nur DC*" sagen.

gruß rlw


----------



## dekuika (25 Mai 2022)

Der Zwischenkreis entlädt sich über die Ausgangsklemmen des FU. Bei den Eingangsklemmen sperrt der Gleichrichter.


----------



## rlw (25 Mai 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Der Zwischenkreis entlädt sich über die Ausgangsklemmen des FU. Bei den Eingangsklemmen sperrt der Gleichrichter.


sach ich doch


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Der Zwischenkreis entlädt sich über die Ausgangsklemmen des FU. Bei den Eingangsklemmen sperrt der Gleichrichter.


Das sehe ich etwas anders. Der Zwischenkreis wird über einen internen Entladewiderstand entladen. Über die Ausgangsklemmen kann es ja nicht gehen, da die IGBT's nicht mehr durchschalten.


----------



## dekuika (25 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das sehe ich etwas anders. Der Zwischenkreis wird über einen internen Entladewiderstand entladen. Über die Ausgangsklemmen kann es ja nicht gehen, da die IGBT's nicht mehr durchschalten.


Wie soll das gehen? N gibt es nicht, PE geht nicht, L macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen? N gibt es nicht, PE geht nicht, L macht keinen Sinn.


Widerstand zwischen ZK+ und ZK- zum Beispiel....

Der Zwischenkreis des FU entlädt sich ja genauso, wenn kein Motor angeschlossen ist.


----------



## dekuika (25 Mai 2022)

Das geht aber nicht auf die Eingangsklemmen.


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Widerstand zwischen ZK+ und ZK- zum Beispiel....
> 
> Der Zwischenkreis des FU entlädt sich ja genauso, wenn kein Motor angeschlossen ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das geht aber nicht auf die Eingangsklemmen.


Habe ich doch nicht behauptet


----------



## dekuika (25 Mai 2022)

Stimmt.


----------



## rlw (25 Mai 2022)

Entladung Zwischenkreis

Ergänzung entnommen aus dem o.g. Link

Bei einer Trennung vom Netz koennen an den Anschluessen L1, L2 und L3 fuer den menschlichen Koerper gesundheitsgefaehrliche Spannungen auftreten, die sowohl von dem Zwischenkreiskondensator (4) als auch vom Netzfilter zurueckgespeist werden


----------



## dekuika (25 Mai 2022)

Das mit den Ausgangsklemmen war falsch.


----------



## rlw (25 Mai 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das mit den Ausgangsklemmen war falsch.


Nee. an den Ausgangsklemmen liegt schon noch Spannung an, nicht umsonst kleben da Hinweise, "Achtug bis zu 5 Minuten gefährliche Spannung
nach Ausschalten"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Nee. an den Ausgangsklemmen liegt schon noch Spannung an, nicht umsonst kleben da Hinweise, "Achtug bis zu 5 Minuten gefährliche Spannung
> nach Ausschalten"


Damit sind vor allem die Zwischenkreisklemmen gemeint. Oder ZK-Schienen falls vorhanden.


----------



## dekuika (25 Mai 2022)

Ja, aber entladen wird er, wie Michael schrieb, indem die Restenergie über einen internen Widerstand verheizt wird.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Nee. an den Ausgangsklemmen liegt schon noch Spannung an


Kannst du erklären, wie da Spannung anliegt, wenn die IGBT's nicht mehr durch schalten?


----------



## dekuika (25 Mai 2022)

Ein Triac kann schon Gleichspannung durchlassen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ein Triac kann schon Gleichspannung durchlassen.


Ein IGBT ist aber kein TRIAC 🤔

PS:
Mittels T7 wird entladen


----------



## dekuika (25 Mai 2022)

Habe ich auch gerade gesehen. Beim Bipolartransistor weiss ich es nicht.


----------



## rlw (25 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kannst du erklären, wie da Spannung anliegt, wenn die IGBT's nicht mehr durch schalten?



Eigentlich hast *du recht*. Es dürfte nach abschalten der Versorgungsspannung nur im Fehlerfall Spannung
an den Motorklemmen auftreten.

Ich hab auch nie nach abschalten der Versorgung Spannung auf den Motorklemmen gemessen, auf der ZK Schiene schon
die langsam abgeklungen ist, z.B.  bei den S120.

Siemens bezieht aber alle Leistungskomponenten in die Warnung ein.

_"Elektrischer Schlag durch* Restladung in Leistungskomponenten.* Nach dem Abschalten der Stromversorgung dauert es 
bis zu 5 Minuten, bis die Kondensatoren im Umrichter so weit entladen sind, dass die Restladung ungefährlich ist .
• Prüfen Sie die Spannung an den Anschlüssen des Umrichters, bevor Sie Installationsarbeiten durchführen."_

Ich frag Siemens mal was die genau meinen,  ob das wieder nur so eine "Universalwarnung"  zur rundum sorglos
Absicherung ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Ich frag Siemens mal was die genau meinen, ob das wieder nur so ein "Universalwarnung" zur rundum sorglos
> Absicherung ist.


Das ist halt nach dem Generalprinzip der 5 Sicherheitsregeln. "Spannungsfreiheit feststellen".

Selbstverständlich ist bei Arbeiten am FU die Spannungsfreiheit festzustellen.


----------



## rlw (25 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist halt nach dem Generalprinzip der 5 Sicherheitsregeln. "Spannungsfreiheit feststellen".
> 
> Selbstverständlich ist bei Arbeiten am FU die Spannungsfreiheit festzustellen.



Ja die 5 Sicherheitsregeln wird wohl jeder kennen.
Es geht aber hier doch eigentlich um das Eingangsthema:
Wie verhindere ich,  dass jemand Schaden nimmt wenn aus den Stiften eines  CEE Steckers, der einen FU mit Spannung
versorgt,  Spannung zurückkommt?

Meine Erkenntnisse sind jetzt : CEE-SYSTEM mit Pilotkontakt verwenden.
                                                   Nur Warnhinweis scheidet aus, weil der Stand der Technik - mit dem Pilotkontakt-- machbar ist.

Quelle : WIKI

Da das (absichtliche oder unabsichtliche) Unterbrechen des Stromkreises durch Auftrennen der Steckverbindung zu einem Schaltlichtbogen an Stift und Buchse und damit zu höherem Verschleiß der Steckverbindung sowie evtl. zu einer Gefährdung der den Stecker ziehenden Person führen kann, ist bei den IEC-60309-Steckverbindungen ab der 63-A-Ausführung optional ein Pilotkontakt in der Mitte vorgesehen. Dieser ist kürzer als die restlichen Kontakte und soll beim Ziehen unter Last den Steuerstrom für Anlagen unterbrechen oder ein Schütz auslösen, um den Stromkreis an einem dafür konstruierten Schalter zu trennen, bevor dies an der Steckverbindung geschieht. Der Pilotkontakt ist dazu da, den Stecker mit dem Neutralleiter zu verbinden. Damit kann ein Schützantrieb über einen der Außenleiter gegen den Neutralleiter geschaltet werden und so das Gerät vor dem Auftrennen der Steckerkontakte abschalten.


----------



## s_kraut (26 Mai 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Hallo Kraut,
> 
> Ich sehe das anders.
> 1. Viele Maschinenbediener sind entweder zu Faul oder nicht in der Lage zu verstehen das eine Maschine vor dem ziehen des Netzsteckers erst         ausgeschaltet werden muss, das ist einfach so.
> ...


Ja, ich lass ja gern mit mir reden! Hab ja gesagt, dass das es meine persönliche Ansicht ist dass die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit gering ist.

Die Gefahr bleibt lebensbedrohlich und wenn es "nur" der Sturz von der Leiter ist weil einer erschrickt.


----------



## s_kraut (26 Mai 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe zu dem Thema nochmal nachgelesen, da wir uns bei den Anlagen immer nur mit den Restspannungen beschäftigen,
> die durch Zwischenkreise von FU's an deren Ausgangsklemmen und den nachfolgenden KLemmen auftreten können.
> Da sind auch die Warnhinweise der Hersteller angebracht.
> ...


Erklärung warum DC könnte sein dass im Moment des getrennten Steckers nur noch DC vorliegen kann, oder?
Aber ja, lass hören was der VDE meint.


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Mai 2022)

> Kannst du erklären, wie da Spannung anliegt, wenn die IGBT's nicht mehr durch schalten?



Kannst du in jedem Datenbatt eines IGBT nachlesen unter dem Punkt ICES (Zero-Gate-Voltage Collector Current). Dieser z.B:


			https://www.mouser.de/datasheet/2/240/ixyss04886_1-2272231.pdf
		

wird mit maximal 750µA angegeben. Hinzu kommt ggf. noch der Strom durch EMV-Kondensatoren und dergleichen. Nicht ohne Grund kann ein FU nur sicherer Halt und ist nicht geeignet, Spannungsfreiheit (für Verdrahtungsarbeiten) herzustellen. Der Strom mag in einem Bereich liegen, der primär nicht tödlich ist, aber die o.a. Sekundärunfälle können damit locker verursacht werden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Mai 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Kannst du in jedem Datenbatt eines IGBT nachlesen unter dem Punkt ICES (Zero-Gate-Voltage Collector Current). Dieser z.B:
> 
> 
> https://www.mouser.de/datasheet/2/240/ixyss04886_1-2272231.pdf
> ...


Das ist richtig aber hier aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Meine Frage bezog sich auf die Angabe in #31 das der ZK über die UVW Klemmen entladen wird, was falsch ist. Natürlich mag da Strom im Mikroampere oder <2mA fließen, ernsthaft entladen kann man damit aber nicht. Zumindest nicht in <10 Minuten.


----------



## dekuika (27 Mai 2022)

Eigentlich ging es ja darum, dass der FU, nach ziehen des Netzsteckers, die Eingangsklemmen mit ca. 100 Volt beaufschlagt und der TE deshalb einen Trennschütz verbauen will. Aber diese Gleichspannung kommt garantiert nicht vom ZK, es sei denn der FU wäre rückspeisefähig. Aber dann dürfte man ihn IMHO nur fest anschließen oder Sicherheitsstecker mit verdeckten Kontakten verwenden. Ein Hauptschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser, wie schon vorgeschlagen wäre sonst eine gute Option.


----------



## Elektriko (27 Mai 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ein Hauptschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser, wie schon vorgeschlagen wäre sonst eine gute Option.


warum würde es eine gute Option sein? ich verstehe es leider nicht


----------



## holgermaik (27 Mai 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Ich setzte das Schütz relativ ungern ein weil es ein 400V AC Steuerkreis Schütz ist und das hat nicht jede Firma auf Lager.
> 230V Steuerkreis will ich nicht weil nicht alle Kunden über einen Neutralleiter verfügen.


Dann setze doch einen 400V/230V Einphasen Trafo. Mit 100W liegst du unter 50€ und du kannst ein Standard Schütz verbauen.


----------



## dekuika (27 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> warum würde es eine gute Option sein? ich verstehe es leider nicht


Ein 400 VAC Unterspannungsauslöser trennt in Verbindung mit einem Hauptschalter eine Anlage allphasig vom Netz wenn z. B. zwischen L1 und L2 keine 400 VAC mehr anliegen. Ein Elektromagnet 400 VAC wirkt hier gegen eine Feder. Fällt der Elektromagnet aus schaltet die Feder den Hauptschalter aus. Erst wenn dIe 400 Volt wieder anliegen, lässt sich der Schalter wieder einschalten.


----------



## det (29 Mai 2022)

Moin,
bei einer Steckdose ist ein 30mA RCD Pflicht, oder? Da habe ich bei einem FU immer Stress, das der raus fliegt. Die Allstromsensitiven RCD taugen auch nicht immer.
Grüße Detlef


----------



## Plan_B (29 Mai 2022)

det schrieb:


> Die Allstromsensitiven RCD taugen auch nicht immer


Woran machst Du das fest? Immerhin haben die im AC-Teil den gleichen Auslösemechanismus und *zusätzlich *den DC-sensitiven Teil.
Auslöseverzögerte FI in der allstromsensitiven Variante können helfen.


----------



## det (30 Mai 2022)

Hi,
habe mal einen Allstromsensitiven verbaut, weil ich nicht die Unterverteilung komplett umstricken wollte. Beim Ausschalten der Maschine hat's den RCD fast jedes mal raus gehauen. Und der RCD hat knapp 1000€ gekostet. 

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Adrian26 (31 Mai 2022)

det schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe mal einen Allstromsensitiven verbaut, weil ich nicht die Unterverteilung komplett umstricken wollte. Beim Ausschalten der Maschine hat's den RCD fast jedes mal raus gehauen. Und der RCD hat knapp 1000€ gekostet.
> 
> Grüße Detlef


Wo hast den gekauft in der Apotheke?

😀😀😀


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Mai 2022)

Also ein Doepke Type B 40A, 0,03A, 4pol. mit Sonderkennlinie kostet ca. ein Drittel des genannten Preises.


----------



## Plan_B (31 Mai 2022)

det schrieb:


> Beim Ausschalten der Maschine hat's den RCD fast jedes mal raus gehauen


Was auch zu erwarten war. Der allstromsensitive macht alles genauso wie der normale. Die zusätzliche Elektronik gibt im außerdem das Vermögen, glatte Gleichfehlerströme zu messen.
Beim Ausschalten haut es auch gern den Typ A raus, weil nicht alle Phasen zeitgleich schalten und es dadurch zu Ausgleichsimpulsen über den PE kommt. Ergo fliegt dann auch der Typ B.

Hat der RCD dann schon eine Vorbelastung, weil er mehrere Stromkreise überwacht, gehts natürlich schneller (gefühlt jedes mal).
Dabei hat man aber einen Kaffeautomaten, den Wasserkocher, die Waschmaschine und die Spülmaschine vergessen, die in der Summe schon 15mA Fehlerstrom bringen (können).

Den Typ B baut man ja nicht ein, weil er "FU-fest" ist, sondern weil er die bei 6-Puls-Gleichrichtern im Fehlerfall glatten Gleichströme erkennt.
Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass Doepke tatsächlich einen kurzzeitverzögerten RCD hat. Der wäre bedingt FU-fest.


----------



## Plan_B (31 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mittels T7 wird entladen


T7 ist der Bremschopper. Der wird m.w. nicht zum Entladen verwendet.
Dafür gibt es spezielle, nicht in der Übersicht dargestellte Schaltungen. Ich hab gerade eine ZK-Kondensatorbank im Auto. Da ist so eine kleine Entladeschaltung direkt integriert.
Egal wie: Je nach Gerätegröße ist der ZK zwischen 2 und 40 Minuten gefährlich. Nennenswerte Spannungen hab ich aber noch nie an den Versorhungs- und Motorklemmen gehabt bei intakten Geräten. Anders als bei manchen kleinen Schaltnetzteilen.

PS: Preisfrage
Auf welche Spannung ist ein Filter-Y-Kondensator aufgeladen an einem 230V-Gerät, wenn im ungünstigsten Moment der Stecker gezogen wird?
Und ja, Umrichter haben je nach Bauform auch RFI-Eingangsfilter mit Y-Kondensatoren.


----------



## Plan_B (31 Mai 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Entladung Zwischenkreis
> 
> Ergänzung entnommen aus dem o.g. Link
> 
> Bei einer Trennung vom Netz koennen an den Anschluessen L1, L2 und L3 fuer den menschlichen Koerper gesundheitsgefaehrliche Spannungen auftreten, die sowohl von dem Zwischenkreiskondensator (4) als auch vom Netzfilter zurueckgespeist werden


Das im Zwischenkreis gefährliche Energien lagern, ist unbestritten.
Das Abstract aus *2003 *zielt aber eher auf die Energieeffizienz von Umrichtern. Fix verbaute Entladewiderstände haben eine nicht zu verachtende Dauerverlustleistung. Die Umrichterhersteller über(unter)treffen sich aber heute gern schon hinterm Komma bei den Verlustleistungsangaben.


----------



## det (2 Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Adrian26 schrieb:


> Wo hast den gekauft in der Apotheke?
> 
> 😀😀😀



je nach Sorte geht's auch teurer.  Ich sagte ja, Unterverteilung. Mit 40A komme ich nicht weit.




Grüße Detlef


----------



## Plan_B (2 Juni 2022)

RS ist Apotheke, wenn man nicht mindestens 30% Rabatt bei denen hat.


----------



## det (4 Juni 2022)

Moin,
bei 30% ist's aber immer noch kein Schnäppchen. Angepriesen wurde mir der RCD als " FU tauglich ".

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Plan_B (4 Juni 2022)

Is ja auch nich gelogen.


----------



## dekuika (5 Juni 2022)

"FU tauglich" bedeutet, dass der Schutz auch hinter dem Gleichrichter besteht. Das kann Typ A nicht.


----------



## Adrian26 (2 November 2022)

leider ist dieses leidige Thema immer noch aktuell.
Allerdings habe ich Dank euch jetzt verschiedene Lösungen in Betracht gezogen.

1. vorgeschaltetes Schütz 

2. Hauptschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser

3. CEE Stecker mit Pilotkontakt

In Frage kommen aber nur die ersten beiden Lösungen.
Ich kann ja nicht vom Kunden Verlangen das er sämtliche CEE Steckdosen umbaut.

Die 2. Lösung gefällt mir besonders gut weil es sich bei der Maschine um eine sehr kompakte Bauweise handelt.
Ein Hauptschalter brauche ich sowieso und dadurch kann ich mir den Platz für ein Schütz sparen.
Ich denke auch das dieses Lösungsansatz sicherer ist weil bei einem verschweißten Schütz die Sicherheitsfunktion hinfällig wäre.

Ich werde demnächst einen Test mit einem Hauptschalter durchführen und Berichten.

Leider scheint es recht wenig Hersteller zu geben welche solche Hauptschalter anbieten.
Bei den großen Bekannten bin ich nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## SPS-Totalizer (3 November 2022)

Adrian26 schrieb:


> Die 2. Lösung gefällt mir besonders gut weil es sich bei der Maschine um eine sehr kompakte Bauweise handelt.
> Ein Hauptschalter brauche ich sowieso und dadurch kann ich mir den Platz für ein Schütz sparen.
> Ich denke auch das dieses Lösungsansatz sicherer ist weil bei einem verschweißten Schütz die Sicherheitsfunktion hinfällig wäre.
> 
> ...


Solche Steckerschalter sind schon seit Jahren bei Arbeitsgeräten wie Kreissägen oder Ständerbohrmaschienen vorgeschrieben.
Diese Geräte werden teilweise (auch) nach anderen Normen als EN 60204-1 (VDE0113/IEC204) geprüft.

Bei den großen E-Technik herstellern (Siemens/Eaton etc.) findet man die "kleinen" definitiv nicht.
Hier sind Steckerhersteller die erste Adresse wie z.b. Mennekes, Bals, PCE und andere.

Hier ein Beispiel:
https://www.pcelectric.at/shop/de/c...ker/aufbaugeraetestecker-mit-motorschutz.html

Leider geht hier nicht daraus hervor um Welchen Strom bzw. Leistung es sich handelt, da es diese
Einheiten nur bis zu einer bestimmten Größe gibt.

Darüber hinaus wäre dann Tatschlich ein Einbauhauptschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser notwendig.
Ein solcher Schalter beginnt meist oberhalb 63A und ist groß, aufwendig und teuer.
Ausserdem ist ab 63A sowiso ein Pilotkontakt vorgeschrieben um eine Lasttrennung vor der
eigentlichen Steckertrennung mittels Schütz oder Unterspannungsauslöser zu gewährleisten
(Lichtbogen-/Brandschutz).

Evtl. kommt für den Zwischenbereich auch ein Motorschutzschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser in Frage.
Diese haben ebenfalls Lasttrenneigenschaften und sin damit sicherer als Schütze.

All diese Vorschläge sind im Gegensatz zu einem Schütz Standardmäsig sowohl als 230V AC Version
als auch als 400V AC Version erhältlich.

Übrigens: Die Restspannung resultiert aus der Tatsache, dass Dioden (Brückengleichrichter) nie ganz 
trennen sondern nur Hochohmig sind (MOhm Bereich) d.h. Je nach Messgerät werden auch unterschiedliche
Messwerte angezeigt. Leider weiß ich im Moment nicht welcher Messwiderstand hier nach Norm
vorgeschrieben ist. Ein Digitalmultimeter bewegt sich auch im 1 bis 2-Stelligen MOhm Bereich.
Würde mann mit einem alten Zeigerinstrument Messen würde die Spannung weiter unten liegen bzw. 
ganz zusammenbrechen.

Gruß

_Nothing is idiot proofed becausee Idiots are genius!_


----------



## Adrian26 (3 November 2022)

Danke für die Antwort SPS-Totalizer,

Ich habe mittlerweile schon zwei Anbieter gefunden welche auch kleinere Hauptschalter anbieten:

https://www.b-command.com/produkte/hauptschalter/hauptschalter-4-loch-befestigung/

https://www.elektra-tailfingen.de/p...schalter-s-reihe-mit-unterspannungsausloesung

Ich werde dazu mal ein Versuchsaufbau machen und danach Berichten.


----------



## Plan_B (3 November 2022)

SPS-Totalizer schrieb:


> Die Restspannung resultiert aus der Tatsache, dass Dioden (Brückengleichrichter) nie ganz
> trennen sondern nur Hochohmig sind


Die sind so hochohmig, dass Du selbst mit nem Multimeter nur einstellige Volts misst.
Die Restspannung kommt nahezu immer vom Netzfilter.
Egal, das kann tatsächlich ganz schön zucken.
Natürlich kann eine defekte, weil dauerleitende Diode im B6 GR das auch bewirken. Die schaltet Dir aber bei NETZ ein gleich die Sicherung.


----------

